# Question on six speed trans



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Alright. . . i'm going to buy a 2005 Nissan Sentra SER-Vspec ! but please explain to me about the transmission of it. . . 

i read car and driver's, road an track's, articles about the SER and they just butchered it to hell. . . especially the transmission. Saying there are problems with the six speed transmission in the SER. . . such as 'the tran needs a map for itself'

are there really any problems with the trans ? thanks ! :fluffy:


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

There is no such thing as a Sentre SE-R Vspec.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I agree 100% that the tranny is crap. I hate it. The worst part is, it drives differenty now then when I bought it. About a month after I bought it, I started to have problems. The temps dropped below freezing and 1st to 2nd shifts resulted in gridning gears. Later I changed the tranny fluid to amsoil with very little improvement. Not woth the money for the fluid.

After the tranny warms up, the shifting gets better, but there has always been a slap sound going from 1st to 2nd. Sometimes even 3rd gear has issues. 4th and 5th are really smooth. I really think the tranny is defective some how. Mainy because the tranny operates way differently then the day I bought it. I test drove the car three times before I bought it and we acually picked up the spec v because I didn't like the notchy shifter feeling from a WRX. At the time the Spec V shifter was way smoother. Too bad that didn't last.

I really wish owners would fight Nissan more on this. I can only guess that younger owners put up with it because it's the fastest car they have ever owned. For well under 20K, it's a lot of go for the buck, but there is still no excuse for the piss poor tranny.

It's the first and last Nissan I will ever own. All because of the tranny. That and Nissan has told me 4 times that it is "normal". I havn't owned a automatic tranny car since the early 90s. All I drive are manuals and I hate having resistance at the shifter. It should not be a fight to change gears. I've acually hurt my wrist before changing the gears in the Spec V. It's that bad. It sounds like they made improvements for 04-05, but then the 03 is suppost to be better then the 02, but our 03 has all the problems that the 02s had. 

I really think that the build quality on the Sentra's are a gamble. If your willing to take the risk, go for it. I'm acually looking to replace the 03 Spec V with a used v6 mustang 01-03. I've driven a few and I enjoy it over the Spec V. The shifter is acually better, the low end torque is very nice and while it isn't as fast, it runs on 87, and can be tunned pretty cheaply. Also, ford parts are CHEAP!!!! The scary part, I trust Ford quality over Nissan now.

Way to go Nissan :loser:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I for one, have not had any problems with the trans or the engine (02 Spec)
and its still alot of fun to drive after 3 years!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no, i believe that C&D was wrong on this one. they are very biased towards any german car, except for honda's. And with the transmissions, if it doesnt shift as smooth and the feel isnt as refined as a luxury german car's ( m5 for example) they give it a bad rating.

my opinion of the tranny, its right where its supposed to be. The spec-v was meant to be a road race/ auto-x car. its transmission is meant to give the driver a real feel of the gear change. and it does just that. i love my transmission, and with practice its as easy to shift as anything else


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

They have also given VWs bad reviews on the shifter as well. I don't expect a Nissan to shift as well as a BMW, but it would be nice. There is nothing wrong with a mechanical feel to the shifter, but some people have had real problems with the transmission. There was a silent recall for 02 owners, and if they would have extended that for 03 owners, I probably would keep our car. We have a busted tranny and are stuck with it(for about another month or so). I've also read complaints from newer owners as well.

Nissan clearly isn't consistant on how the transmissions work, or there wouldn't be such a debate about it. Also, why is the "sporty feel" only there for 1st and 2nd gear? Shouldn't all the gears feel the same way?


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks caveman for your experience. . . so far you have added to the complants on the nissan list . . . and it's a shame that nissan is having such troubles with the tranny

hopefully the 2005 trannys are better . . . 
i'm going to call or search for what type of tranny's the 01-03's had on the sentra. . . and if they are the same fuckin one, well then 2005's are going to look pretty ugly! 

and also. . . i live in florida, so the extreme cold won't be a problem, but still the tranny concerns the hell out of me! 

good luck with the mustang !


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Even if they have the same tranny, they might be using better syncros, or installing the shifter cables better. If the shifter plate and cables are not right, then it will cause problems. I think it might be something simple like that since some cars have problems and others don't.

If you do get a Spec V, install better tranny fluid asap. Redline, Amsoil make good fluids. I trust GM Syncromesh and I have been using it for years in DSMs. Pensoil makes a fluid that is just like it, but cheaper. I installed the Pensoil Syncromesh in my 89 CRX and it smoothed it out real nice. The stuff works very well cold. Not a problem in Flordia tho. Still, change the fluid if you get a Spec V.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Just an idea....Try adjusting your shift linkage to see if that helps with your hard shifting. Also check your clutch pedal freeplay..it should only be at least a 1/2 inch to 1 inch and any more than that is too much and can cause poor shifting. Mine works fine and for those slightly early inguagement feelings, well Royal Purple Synchromax will take care of that. What ever thansmission fluid you use make sure if comes with or you buy the additive for your limited slip or else you'll burn those clutches up.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Nissan puts pennsoil tranny fluid in it from the factory.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Nissan puts pennsoil tranny fluid in it from the factory.


What kind? Also, how do you know this? Please give more information.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

My parts guy (a smart one) at nissan told me they use pennsoil with a special addative for the limited slip. I forgot what it's called but you can buy like a 3 ounce bottle of it at most any auto store and just add it to whatever you have running and your good. ( It's like high friction or high something) Basically your limited slip clutches are made of metal (metal on metal) and take a that special addative to keep them from burning up.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i have a 04 and yes the tranny is a little clunky mainly when it is cold but i am not worried about having any problems out of it. the only thing that worries me about my tranny is the stock clutch which isn't the best.

good luck with the 05 from what i understand they(nissan) has been improving on the spec ever since they released it. the 04/05 models have so far had fewer problems than the 02/03 models


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*04 Shifting!*

I've had my 04 Spec for a year and it shifts fine. Don't get me wrong, there is plenty of room for improvement. I heard that next years Sentra is going to be a completely differant car with a differant motor. But don't quote me on the motor issue. I'm waiting for the Skyline in 2006 or 2007. Hope the US version isn't to de-tuned.

Chow!!!


----------

